# Standlee Alfalfa Pellets



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How many of you in this group use Standlee alfalfa pellets? a few FB friends contacted Standlee to stop them from changing to GMO alfalfa this year. They got a response from them and they want goat owners and farmers to send a short questionnaire to them so they can hear our concerns about feeding GMO alfalfa to our goats (and especially dairy goats). Please cut and paste these questions and email back to them and make some more comments so that they will know how much we would love them to continue to offer great non-GMO alfalfa pellets. I will also post the link to sign the petition, but this questionnaire may be more helpful. Send it even if you don't use Standlee brand alfalfa pellets-- maybe say you would consider changing to Standlee if they offer non-GMO.

Here is the questionnaire: email to: [email protected]

We appreciate your concerns about GMO products and understand the sensitivity of this issue. Standlee Hay Company is gathering information from consumers and experts in the field, and we would appreciate it if you could provide us some information. This information will be used to assist us in planning future crops and future purchases from our outside growers. It will also help us to determine the demand for non-GMO alfalfa, the marketplace desires and if developing an alfalfa product that is guaranteed to be non-GMO alfalfa is cost effective for both our company and the consumer.

All of your answers will be shared with our Executive Team and Board of Directors, this truly is your opportunity to make a different. We thank you for your time and we appreciate your input.

1. What type of Standlee Hay Company alfalfa product do you currently feed (pellets, cubes, timothy/alfalfa pellets or cubes, baled)?

2. What type of animals are you feeding Standlee Hay Company alfalfa products to?

3. Do you produce food/beverages for human consumption from this animal?

4. How many animals are your feeding on a daily basis?

5. How many bags/bales of Standlee Hay alfalfa products do you use per week?

6. What city and state do you live in?

We appreciate your participation in our survey and your information will only be shared internally at Standlee Hay Company.

Thank you!

Also please share this any and everywhere you can think.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It will be interesting to see if they change back to regular alfalfa. Even if most customers demand it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Right now they are still NON GMO but they plan to switch if not enough voices are heard.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for this info. I sent them a message with my survey. I had no idea they were thinking about the change. I mainly use the alfalfa pellets but do not plan to continue if they end up being GMO. Freedomstar how did you find out that they are still currently non-GMO.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Excuse my ignorance, what is GMO?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

GMO= Genetically Modified Organism. In this case we're talking about Round-Up ready alfalfa. That means that they can spray the heck out of the crop without making the plants sick. It means more pesticides in the feed, in the ground, and in the water table. Nobody really knows if these GMO crops have the same nutrition or are even good to eat. They just haven't been tested that well.


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

I sent one to them saying that I want them to remain non-gmo. It said the person was on their honeymoon until the 29th so hopefully they get it in time. I also told them I would be willing to pay more for non-gmo than gmo alfalfa so hopefully that will help sway their decision.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

DDFN I have spoken to them on the phone before abou their product and they have stuck to non-GMO but with so much being offered by the companies pushing GMO they are thinking that they should consider the change. That is why when the consumers speek up and let them know they might be willing to stay the way they have been and allow us to continue to use their product free of genetic modifications.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I understand what you are concerned about, but I do wonder if you all have any clue how much Genetically modified foods you eat on a daily basis . . . 

I wonder if anyone has sent a similar letter to human food companies asking for the same considerations? Most corn and soybeans grown in the US are Genetically modified right now. Though some farmers are starting to go back to non-modified crop seed because the companies who do that modifying act like they own the farmer and the farmer is getting sick of it. However, that seed means profit to the farmer, more yield is always their first concern as it means more money. (speaking generally of course) A farmer has a rough time really making a true profit as it is. (I do not so crops, but my in-laws do corn and soybeans and wheat)

I have no doubt that this company will switch over, as it will be cheaper for them to produce. however, perhaps they will consider making a specialty product that concerned stock owners can buy. 

Personally, I can't wait until we are producing our own hay and alfafa!!! Then I will know exactly what went into it! I, too, do NOT like endless chemicals sprayed on my animals feed . . . but I do know that its probably no more than what is sprayed on my own food


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Devin I fully agree. There is VERY LITTLE we can buy anymore that is grown from NON GMO seeds.  It is sad and the effets are just begining to be realized. Unfortunatly the farmers need to do what they can to make the most profit and GMO makes them way more money and is less work and expense in fertilizing and pesticides.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I personally believe that a lot of our health concerns come from our foods. I have exzema, and I believe that it is food related. I also have allergies and mild asthma. The most interesting thing is that it all but disappeared while I was able to drink raw goats milk this last summer! I believe that the probiotics in the raw milk were extremely helpful. I wish it were possible to grow/produce all of our own food as well as the food our animals consume . . . It used to be that you ate what was locally grown. You body would be used to all the local produce etc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree on that also!! Both my kids have allergies and that is SO common now. 
We are working hard at my farm to get to a point where we produce most of our own foods so we no longer have to rely so much on store bought stuff full of who knows what.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

What is the email address? I am at work and can't send an email by clicking like the site requests


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

Devin said:


> I understand what you are concerned about, but I do wonder if you all have any clue how much Genetically modified foods you eat on a daily basis . . .
> 
> I wonder if anyone has sent a similar letter to human food companies asking for the same considerations? Most corn and soybeans grown in the US are Genetically modified right now. Though some farmers are starting to go back to non-modified crop seed because the companies who do that modifying act like they own the farmer and the farmer is getting sick of it. However, that seed means profit to the farmer, more yield is always their first concern as it means more money. (speaking generally of course) A farmer has a rough time really making a true profit as it is. (I do not so crops, but my in-laws do corn and soybeans and wheat)
> 
> ...


It's a tough battle, but it is a battle we are fighting!! Every time you can avoid buying a processed food laden with GMO's and eat or drink something you grew yourself, or buy and plant heritage non-gmo seeds, or buy from a local farmer that has not caved to the GMO corporate giant you are fighting the good fight. You are also helping the small farmer fight the good fight by supporting them. Unfortunately we just don't have the money that the GMO companies do so it's in essence a losing battle. But I'll continue to fight. Because the alternative is just to give up and become someone that places money over health and money over doing the right thing for the earth and our kids, and I will not be a party to that. At least not any more than I have to in order to survive. I am not at the point where I can shun all GMO, unfortunately, and most all of us never will be so it will remain that way. Although I keep on hoping eventually the baby steps will get us there and make a difference. Also, by feeding your dairy goats or meat animals non-GMO you are doing your best to keep your food from being tainted. It will never be 100% pure due to toxins in the environment but it's a step in the right direction. Baby steps.


----------

